# Smoker?



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Having a smoker at the house and preparing to make deer jerky, wwhat are the best materials to be burning for it? Any special prep such as cooking?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Never did jerky in the smoker but, I'll be interested in hearing some suggestions. 

Anybody?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I am not sure you can dehydrate the meat on the smoker as efficiently as in a dehydrator. You can give the meat a smoky flovor but I normally use liquid smoke in the marinade. I usually use oak or cherry for my smoker but hickory or pecan gives you a really good smoky flavor.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

reddog1 said:


> I am not sure you can dehydrate the meat on the smoker as efficiently as in a dehydrator. You can give the meat a smoky flovor but I normally use liquid smoke in the marinade. I usually use oak or cherry for my smoker but hickory or pecan gives you a really good smoky flavor.


Ive checked everywhere and you can, just have to control the temperature.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You can make jerky just fine in a smoker! Set your heat at 
about 125 to 140. Do not put any water in the pan. Use a dry
heat. Lots of good recepies on line.


----------

